# Cena signori Tradinet



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Tutto pronto per la cena Dark, Cattivik e Monsieur.
Pizzeria scelta da Dark.
Io nella merda fino al collo.
Tutto quello che poteva andare male. E' andato male. Compreso il fatto che Catty abbia avuto un contrattempo.
E mi dispiaciuto molto.

Di corsa mando un sms a Dark.
_Sono in super ritardo. E non sono nemmeno riuscita a passare da casa.
Dovrei essere li per le 9 e un quarto.
_
lei risponde subito
_Ok,ti aspetto dalle biciclette.
_
Io
_Bene, che macchina hai?
_
Me lo dice e mi infilo in metro.
Caldo. Gente strana. Ma sono abituata. Ho viaggiato sui mezzi anni a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte e veramente ne ho viste di ogni.

Mi siedo. Libro. Mp3 nelle orecchie. Mi annuso. Ok...sono ancora in condizioni accettabili. Non sono nemmeno riuscita a passare dall'ufficio. Da casa. Niente.

Viaggio tranquillo.
Finalmente riemergo in superficie e cerco il parcheggio delle biciclette. Trovato. Vedo la macchina e vedo Dark. O almeno. Quella che ipotizzo essere Dark. E infatti.
Lei -Ma non eri bionda?-_ flap flap
_Io -Mai detto o scritto di esserlo- _flap flap_ major
Salto in macchina, mi tolgo il reggiseno che ormai non sopporto più e parliamo parliamo finchè mi dice -Ma lo sai che ti immaginavo molto più aggressiva, saltellante e pure con l'aria da stronza?- _flap flap
_-Lo so di apparire molto più maschia, ma come vedi...Manager non mi chiama mica principessa perchè sono Ramba...ma perchè...- super_ flap flap._
Un vento in quella macchina da sbattimento di ciglia, che non ci si crede.

Arriviamo alla pizzeria e lei -Chissà se lo riconosciamo.-
-Mah...non fare affidamento su di me perchè se non mi riconosceva Cattivik io ero ancora li al centro commerciale a fermare gente.-
Ci placca il cameriere -Volete un tavolo?-
Io -Si ma siamo con il signor Tradinet..è già arrivato...- _flap flap
_-Signor Tradinet? Forse è quel signore solo a capotavola.-
Dark guarda. Poi guarda me. Io guardo lei. Il cameriere guarda tutte e due.
_Flap flap _al cubo.
-Si, è lui grazie.- non ne avevo la minima idea ma quando io e Dark siamo entrate in sala Monsieur si è subito alzato.

E abbiamo cominciato a ridere tutti, dicendo che avremmo preferito un posto più appartato visto il tenore delle nostre conversazioni.
Ovvero.
Soffocotti. Cazzi. Camel toe. tette ( le ho toccate a Dark. Grosse e sode....che schifo, una roba raccapricciante proprio.).
Insomma...conversazioni di alto valore culturale.

Poi siamo andati a bere qualcosa e poi ci siamo salutati ma Monsieur si è offerto gentilmente di accompagnarmi al parcheggio (che chiudeva entro breve) per recuperare la mia macchina.

Un viaggio che avrebbe dovuto richiedere massimo venti minuti si è trasformato in un viaggio all'inferno.
Il navigatore che...
_fra 600 chilometri svoltare a destra, prendere per le Ande poi scendere verso il mal Baltico e girare ancora a destra per  Zurigo..._
-Monsieur scusa...Ande? Mal Baltico? Zurigo? Guarda che non..-
-Ma no tranquilla. E' tutto sotto controllo...-
_Fra 3 centimetri svoltare alla nona a sinistra e prendere per Tokio..._
-Monsieur...insisto. Ti guido io..-
-Ma no dai...ci porterà a destinazione, tranquilla...-
Ad un certo punto quando abbiamo visto un cartello crivellato di colpi d'arma da fuoco con la scritta GELA...Mons ha deciso di spegnere il navigatore e di affidarsi a Tebina e un quarto d'ora dopo io correvo verso il parcheggio (già chiuso) per recuperare la macchina.

Quanto mi piace fare la femmina bisognosa di aiuto. _Flap flap._ Sguardo impaurito. Sorriso timido.
E il parcheggiatore che stava andando via ha riaperto tutto.

Ancora due chiacchiere con Mons e poi a casa.
Con mattia ad aspettarmi sveglio sommerso di gatti.
-Mi hai tradito?-
-Si, come al solito.-


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Ma sarai stronza! :rotfl:


----------



## darkside (31 Maggio 2012)

bene... io ho capito una cosa da questa cena.....
voi non avete ascoltato una singola parola di ciò che ho detto perchè vi siete concentrati solo sulle mie tette!!!!
adesso cambio nick in Tette al vento!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2941 ha detto:
			
		

> bene... io ho capito una cosa da questa cena.....
> voi non avete ascoltato una singola parola di ciò che ho detto perchè vi siete concentrati solo sulle mie tette!!!!
> adesso cambio nick in Tette al vento!!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ti giuro che io ti ho ascoltata con la massima attenzione. Qualsiasi cosa tu possa aver detto.......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## darkside (31 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt2951 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:


cosa ridi??????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## darkside (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2961 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:


pure tu???
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt2964 ha detto:
			
		

> pure tu???
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Sto morendo...mi son dovuta tappare la bocca...:rotfl::rotfl:

tebe ma scusa...avevi il reggiseno???


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2965 ha detto:
			
		

> Sto morendo...mi son dovuta tappare la bocca...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *tebe ma scusa...avevi il reggiseno*???


No, era come quelle cose arancioni che nei cantieri edili mettono sulle stecche di ferro delle armature per non farsi male prima della gettata. Lei ne aveva infilato uno per ogni chiodino........


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2965 ha detto:
			
		

> Sto morendo...mi son dovuta tappare la bocca...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *tebe ma scusa...avevi il reggiseno???*


Si cazzo, stavo impazzendo ma avevo una maglietta che era semi trasparente e durante il giorno era...troppo anche per me.
Ma poi alla sera, visto che c'erano Dark e Monsieur che ormai sanno tutto di tutti non mi sono fatta scrupoli.
E l'ho tolto...


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2967 ha detto:
			
		

> No, era come quelle cose arancioni che nei cantieri edili mettono sulle stecche di ferro delle armature per non farsi male prima della gettata. Lei ne aveva infilato uno per ogni chiodino........


Le reti di delimitazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2977 ha detto:
			
		

> Le reti di delimitazione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, anche! Bingo! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt2978 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, anche! Bingo! :rotfl:


 :rotfl:
Ora sarà un dramma trattenermi anche solo dal sorridere ogni volta che ne vedrò una.:rotfl:

La cosa peggiore è che potrei anche immaginarmi (nel vero senso...) un paio di chiodini li dentro...:unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3017 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:
> Ora sarà un dramma trattenermi anche solo dal sorridere ogni volta che ne vedrò una.:rotfl:
> 
> La cosa peggiore è che potrei anche immaginarmi (nel vero senso...) un paio di chiodini li dentro...:unhappy:


Nella lingerie sexy ci sono a volte riferimenti alla "professione" di chi la indossa.
Due bei pomelli di quelli potrebbero essere il "reggiseno della muratora" :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3021 ha detto:
			
		

> Nella lingerie sexy ci sono a volte riferimenti alla "professione" di chi la indossa.
> Due bei pomelli di quelli potrebbero essere il "reggiseno della muratora" :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
OMG.....


Tebeeeeee....però non è giusto, non hai detto nulla su Mons!!!

Com'è? Alto? Moro? Occhi? Robusto? Dimensioni pacco? Dimensioni torace?
Insomma a parte parlare di soffocotti hai osservato qualcosa?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3026 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> OMG.....
> 
> 
> ...



Ammettiamolo: questo silenzio assoluto da parte di entrambe le mie commensali lascia intendere davvero poco di buono.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3027 ha detto:
			
		

> Ammettiamolo: questo silenzio assoluto da parte di entrambe le mie commensali lascia intendere davvero poco di buono.


Magari sono ancora sotto shock (vabè tebe ha visto il suo mostro micio, è giustificata)...a Napoli si direbbe sott'a botta 'mprissiunata (piacevolmente colpita).[FONT=arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3028 ha detto:
			
		

> Magari sono ancora sotto shock (vabè tebe ha visto il suo mostro micio, è giustificata)...a Napoli si direbbe sott'a botta 'mprissiunata (piacevolmente colpita).:carneval:


Ok, faccio io:

Alto?         NO
Moro?       'Na volta, ora tristemente ingrigito e semicalvo
Torace?     lo si distingue dal collo perchè ci sono le braccia... anche se si vedono poco pure quelle

Pacco?     Al massimo 'na cartolina
...............


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3026 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> OMG.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo subito!
Moro? Si!
Pacco?
Direi ottimo.
Io e dark lo abbiamo anche pesato.
2 kg di pipino!!!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3079 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti rispondo subito!
> Moro? Si!
> Pacco?
> Direi ottimo.
> ...


 2 kg???    
Porca la...XXXX...

Tebe mi sa che hai sbagliato amante, qui bisognata aggrapparsi a Mister2kg...:carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3079 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti rispondo subito!
> Moro? Si!
> Pacco?
> Direi ottimo.
> ...


Per il moro hai guardato solo le sopraccilia e per il pacco hai considerato la mia borsa?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3082 ha detto:
			
		

> Per il moro hai guardato solo le sopraccilia e per il pacco hai considerato la mia borsa?


No scusa...non eri tu quello a cui lo abbiamo misurato, pesato, soffocottato io e Dark?
:scared:

dark...a chi l'ho morso allora?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3087 ha detto:
			
		

> No scusa...non eri tu quello a cui lo abbiamo misurato, pesato, soffocottato io e Dark?
> :scared:
> 
> dark...a chi l'ho morso allora?


IO ho sentito un urlo una volta che sei uscita a fumare, ma non credevo che.......
Ecco cos'erano quelle macchie rosse come sangue sul muro appena fuori!!!!!

Ok, Tabina, 'scolta: io ce l'ho piccolissimo, consistenza pelle di daino!


----------

